# Gbatemp's 14 BiAnnual Hungry for Power Games



## keven3477 (Nov 5, 2017)

Hello and welcome to Gbatemp's 14 BiAnnual Hungry for Power Games, or Hunger Games for those that are used to it being called that. I welcome you all to participate with me in this event of courage, skill, trust, and most important of all ... luck. For those of you who are not in the know, this is an event that pits all of the participants against each other into a survival game to the death were each contestant uses their newly found resources to hunt down and remain the last person standing while allowing fate to guide you to victory or defeat. The winner gets to enjoy eternal bragging rights, Immunity from any rule the current EoF president proposes (If the current EoF president decides to participate in the games he must abide to this even if he or she did not read this section of the opening prompt or was edited in, this part is legally binding), and the respect/envy of all the other members while the fallen are branded as fellow losers and will become the laughing stock of the entire EoF, .... fun am I right. So come enjoy and observe this simulation as you watch your own alternate persona become stabbed by the person you thought to be your best friend or maybe you will see yourself fall into madness and became a blood thirsty murderer who inevitably gets unfairly killed by a BS arena event that kills half the participants, or you become part of a suicide pact group that doesn't even get to participate in the first day (talking about past experiences at this point).... or perhaps, maybe you get to watch as you successfully survive and claim victory on this game.






in order to participate, You must post and mention either "I volunteer as tribute" or simply say "I'm in", and then I would proceed to add you  in the game. After all spots are filled, I will try to post periodically the results of the day at certain times so people do not miss to comment on the game. For those who want to know how this game works, here are some of the previous game that have happened before:



Spoiler: Past rounds



https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-gbatemp-hunger-games-round-13.479704/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-gbatemp-hunger-games-round-12-5-rematch-more-slots.468319/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-gbatemp-hunger-games-round-12.466740/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-hunger-games-round-11.445291/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-gbatemp-hunger-games-round-10-revival.441104/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/hunger-games-simulator-round-danganronpa-some-spoilers.441051/ (Not in theme, spoilers)
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-...-i-am-not-gonna-die-this-time-edition.439115/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-gbatemp-hunger-games-simulator-weebs-vs-furries-round-8.437589/ (Not in theme)
http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-gbatemp-hunger-games-simulator-round-7.437167/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-gbatemp-hunger-games-simulator-round-6.436555/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/game-the-5-anual-gbatemp-hunger-games.436195/



I would like to take some input on what creative ways a person could die or any specific sponsorships or events I could add in the game so feel free to suggest. To all of the contestants who will participate in this game, I wish you all good luck and may the odds ever be in your favor.



Spoiler: Current participants



@keven3477
@PossiblyOne
@DRAGONBALLVINTAGE
@jDSX
@H1B1Esquire
@SANIC
@rileysrjay
@tunip3
@Marioyoshi64
@VinsCool
@dAVID_
@Dionicio3
@Lia
@eechigoo
@Mr_Reaper
@Stephano
@drenal
@FidgetSpinninMemeLord
@Minox
@EthanAddict
@epickid37
@B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N
@Issac
@Seriel


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 5, 2017)

Heh, this looks interesting. 

I'm in.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 5, 2017)

Please don't rig this I used it before 

I'm in


----------



## jDSX (Nov 5, 2017)

Count me in I'm all for trials


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 5, 2017)

I'll choose to represent the good nature of the games.


----------



## SANIC (Nov 5, 2017)

Ads me pls


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 5, 2017)

Aw yeah, I've missed these! Count me in!
P.S. what happened to kingy hosting this?


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 5, 2017)

I dunno. I'm in?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 5, 2017)

Sure thing.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 5, 2017)

Yay!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Thanks Mr. VinsCool Sir!


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 5, 2017)

He has not added me yet?


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 5, 2017)

Add me pls.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 5, 2017)

Sure add me I guess


----------



## Lia (Nov 5, 2017)

add me
i WILL WIN this time


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 5, 2017)

Lia said:


> add me
> i WILL WIN this time


But what if you lose?


----------



## Lia (Nov 5, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> But what if you lose?


i won't


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 5, 2017)

Lia said:


> i won't


But what if I kill you?


----------



## Lia (Nov 5, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> But what if I kill you?


you won't


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 5, 2017)

are you joining @drenal


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 5, 2017)

I volunteer as a tribute!


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 5, 2017)

My Pogo Piggle avatar is _always_ hungry!

Though he prefers to eat apples, he _will_ eat ALL OF YOU!


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 5, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> My Pogo Piggle avatar is _always_ hungry!
> 
> Though he prefers to eat apples, he _will_ eat ALL OF YOU!


Is you In?


----------



## Stephano (Nov 5, 2017)

Sure i'll play.... how do i play


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 5, 2017)

...

How do you play?


----------



## drenal (Nov 5, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> are you joining @drenal


yeah sure, I'm in


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 6, 2017)

Updated and added tributes in.



Marioyoshi64 said:


> ...
> 
> How do you play?


This will just be a simulation of what could happen in a Hunger game, random events will happen causing death or survival for the day. there will be no actual player input but its fun to watch and comment on the events that happen. you can read the previous rounds posted in the op to get an idea on how this works.


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

oh boy, this'll be entertaining *grabs popcorn*


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 6, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Is you In?



We are District 3, Bro-tato chip.

And my avatar looks really squished in the poster. I think you've been standing on me D:


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

hey everyone, i'm giving away popcorn. anyone want some?


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> hey everyone, i'm giving away popcorn. anyone want some?


Save some for when I die please!


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> hey everyone, i'm giving away popcorn. anyone want some?



Wait... there's FREE popcorn??

I may need to rethink the whole "entering a deathmatch in order to get food" thing....


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Save some for when I die please!


sorry, offer valid for alive participants only!


Mr_Reaper said:


> Wait... there's FREE popcorn??
> 
> I may need to rethink the whole "entering a deathmatch in order to get food" thing....


I never said anything about "free"!


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 6, 2017)

Everyone hear that? District 5 has the popcorn, and is not sharing it!
So you know who to target if you want popcorn....


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> Everyone hear that? District 5 has the popcorn, and is not sharing it!
> So you know who to target if you want popcorn....


what? n-no, i'll give it away now...


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> what? n-no, i'll give it away now...



You're gonna give it away now?
So, what you're saying is, in regard to your popcorn,
what you've got I've got to get it, put it in me?


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> You're gonna give it away now?
> So, what you're saying is, in regard to your popcorn,
> what you've got I've got to get it, put it in me?


In English, please.


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> In English, please.



I'm just asking, if you're gonna give it away, give it away, give it away now,

do you have enough, so that, say,

What you've got I've got to give it to my mamma?
What you've got I've got to give it to my pappa?
What you've got I've got to give it to my daughter?


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> I'm just asking, if you're gonna give it away, give it away, give it away now,
> 
> do you have enough, so that, say,
> 
> ...


...i'm not gonna give any to you now


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...i'm not gonna give any to you now


I'll take whatever popcorn you were going to give to him


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...i'm not gonna give any to you now



How come everybody wanna keep it like the kaiser D:


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I'll take whatever popcorn you were going to give to him


alright, sure *gives bag*


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> alright, sure *gives bag*


Thanks!

Now I can sneak the popcorn into the games so I can have an early advantage over everyone else


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Now I can sneak the popcorn into the games so I can have an early advantage over everyone else


You're welcome

but I got the most so @H1B1Esquire and I will have the most advantage


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 6, 2017)

Why don't you two Get A District already.

And you may have the popcorn, but I have the Chili Peppers!


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> Why don't you two Get A District already.
> 
> And you may have the popcorn, but I have the Chili Peppers!


i'm already in a district with h1b1esquire


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 6, 2017)

Hey, I don't judge.
What happens in District 7 stays in District 7....


----------



## FidgetSpinninMemeLord (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm in,







Meme


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

FidgetSpinninMemeLord said:


> I'm in,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eyy whats good? want some popcorn?


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 6, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> Hey, I don't judge.
> What happens in District 7 stays in District 7....


Are you making fun of my beautiful, brilliant and by far the best district?
Besides, your stuck with the dude obsessed with Chris Benoit, I'd be trying to switch districts before he tries to kill you before the games even start.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> You're welcome
> 
> but I got the most so @H1B1Esquire and I will have the most advantage


I don't really care, as long as I make it in the top 5 for once I'll be happy


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Are you making fun of my beautiful, brilliant and by far the best district?
> Besides, your stuck with the dude obsessed with Chris Benoit, I'd be trying to switch districts before he tries to kill you before the games even start.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


my district is the best, what are you talkin' about?


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> my district is the best, what are you talkin' about?


No, my district is the best district. But yours can be a close second if you want it too.


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> No, my district is the best district. But yours can be a close second if you want it too.


but what if our districts team up? then what?


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 6, 2017)

You'd have a popcorn monopoly.

A popopoly!


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 6, 2017)

When need to take out @Dionicio3 first


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> When need to take out @Dionicio3 first


we should take you out first so that you wont yell out anything about Chris Benoit


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> but what if our districts team up? then what?


Together we could wipe out dragonballvintage and anyone else that stands in our way to win the hunger games and bring balance to the Schwartz!


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 6, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> We are District 3, Bro-tato chip.
> 
> And my avatar looks really squished in the poster. I think you've been standing on me D:


Your avatar was a rectangle gif so the game automatically stretched it to a square and I took the image in that frame, ill try fixing it soon.

...

There fixed and updated


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 6, 2017)

I have received word that District 5 popcorn might like to be a potential sponsor and might like to donate some of their popcorn to the participants depending on the contestants impressions to them.

We need to get more sponsorships.


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 6, 2017)

Sanic + FidgetSpinner Memelord is the best pair


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

Hey, I've also got some sodas if y'all want any


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> i'm already in a district with h1b1esquire



This is true; let's not climb any trees--the height doesn't kill, but the fall does.



keven3477 said:


> I have received word that District 5 popcorn might like to be a potential sponsor and might like to donate some of their popcorn to the participants depending on the contestants impressions to them.









We're keeping the Pipcorn. At $18.00 for 3 bags, the only accepted currency is booty.
Gladly give away this crap, but you supply your own microwave.


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> This is true; let's not climb any trees--the height doesn't kill, but the fall does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey now, I'm the one giving it away. I got movie popcorn!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> hey now, I'm the one giving it away. I got movie popcorn!


Movie popcorn is a bad idea. It's usually burnt, gets in-between your teeth and gums, leaves your fingers greasy, smells weird, optimal shelf-life is about five minutes, and it might cause diarrhea. 

Pipcorn, while expensive, tastes great in any flavor, is non-GMO, is all-natural, and has virtually no kernels after popping. 

You can give the the other stuff away, but I'm totally keeping the Pipcorn for snacking and trading for booty.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 6, 2017)

Can you change my name to Chris Benoit?


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Movie popcorn is a bad idea. It's usually burnt, gets in-between your teeth and gums, leaves your fingers greasy, smells weird, optimal shelf-life is about five minutes, and it might cause diarrhea.
> 
> Pipcorn, while expensive, tastes great in any flavor, is non-GMO, is all-natural, and has virtually no kernels after popping.
> 
> You can give the the other stuff away, but I'm totally keeping the Pipcorn for snacking and trading for booty.


Whatever, I'm giving away buttered movie popcorn to anyone that wants it! And soda too!


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Whatever, I'm giving away buttered movie popcorn to anyone that wants it! And soda too!


You're both from the same district, right? So you probably both have the same popcorn supplier, they just put different names and labels on them.


----------



## Minox (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm here to kick ass and chew bubblegum.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Whatever, I'm giving away buttered movie popcorn to anyone that wants it! And soda too!


Fine, but I'm totally keeping this





I won't even touch this radioactive crapfest


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 6, 2017)

District 9?
IMINDISTRIC9?
IMMACOMINFOYOU​


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 6, 2017)

Minox said:


> I'm here to kick ass and chew bubblegum.



I hope you don't run out of bubblegum anytime soon.


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Whatever, I'm giving away buttered movie popcorn to anyone that wants it! And soda too!



Hey, if anyone wants to accept that popcorn, that's their choice....

(*cough* oison-pay opcorn-pay)


(Yeah, of course I speak Piggle-Latin....)


(There's no need to warn you about the soda. Everyone already knows soda will kill you with diabetes in about 30 or 40 years. Drenal is already plotting ahead for the 840th Hungry Games....)


----------



## EthanAddict (Nov 6, 2017)

tl;dr?

Also, I am mostly hungry for food

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Uh, fuck it, Im in @keven3477


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> tl;dr?
> 
> Also, I am mostly hungry for food
> 
> ...


Food? I got popcorn and soda


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 6, 2017)

i'm in


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm Good


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

now to hope that this whole thing doesn't take place while I'm in school/asleep


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> now to hope that this whole thing doesn't take place while I'm in school/asleep


It always does. I've maybe been through one or two that actually took place on the weekend while I was awake and not in school


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> It always does. I've maybe been through one or two that actually took place on the weekend while I was awake and not in school


ok good


----------



## Minox (Nov 7, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I hope you don't run out of bubblegum anytime soon.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 7, 2017)

Minox said:


>



Well, I can't have you kicking my ass. You might even team up and do a betray if I don't keep you satiated; I've only got Pipcorn and Jarrirtos.


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Well, I can't have you kicking my ass. You might even team up and do a betray if I don't keep you satiated; I've only got Pipcorn and Jarrirtos.


if i need to, i can find a way to get other types of food and drinks...


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> if i need to, i can find a way to get other types of food and drinks...



For the sake of safety, I can't let you do that. What if those drops are the reason for our death?


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> For the sake of safety, I can't let you do that. What if those drops are the reason for our death?


screw it, i'm doing it anyways, anyone want something?


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> screw it, i'm doing it anyways, anyone want something?


Sure. If you want to my district and your district could form an alliance...


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Sure. If you want to my district and your district could form an alliance...


...sure

still, anyone want anything??


----------



## jDSX (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...sure
> 
> still, anyone want anything??



Any more left? *raises hand*


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Any more left? *raises hand*


yeah sure, whadda ya want?


----------



## jDSX (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> yeah sure, whadda ya want?


hmm whatchu got left?


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

jDSX said:


> hmm whatchu got left?


i can go climb over that wall and go steal scavenge for food and drinks


----------



## jDSX (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> i can go climb over that wall and go steal scavenge for food and drinks



Sure


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Sure


alright... so what do you want?


----------



## jDSX (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> alright... so what do you want?



Well I guess it will have to be small ok so how about a slushie?


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Well I guess it will have to be small ok so how about a slushie?


alright, i'll look, be right back

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jDSX said:


> Well I guess it will have to be small ok so how about a slushie?


alright, i got a cherry one is that okay?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2017)

Too late to participate?  If not, I'll join.


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

how long until this starts? when all slots are filled?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 7, 2017)

Can Crippler Crossface be a death?


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Can Crippler Crossface be a death?


No.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> No.


How about a Diving headbutt


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> How about a Diving headbutt


No.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> No.


A germen suplex... On SPIKES


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> A germen suplex... On SPIKES


No.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> No.


Or how about we form our team team rocket....

EVERY
VILLAIN
IS
LITTENS


----------



## jDSX (Nov 7, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Or how about we form our team team rocket....
> 
> EVERY
> VILLAIN
> ...



fixed


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

jDSX said:


> fixed


no please. i'll take that slushie back


----------



## jDSX (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> no please. i'll take that slushie back



Ha too late thanks btw 

FURRY


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Ha too late thanks btw
> 
> FURRY


*takes it back* it's not too late


----------



## jDSX (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> *takes it back* it's not too late



Have the cup and straw it's all gone


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Have the cup and straw it's all gone


----------



## jDSX (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


>



*Pets head*


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

jDSX said:


> *Pets head*


...


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 7, 2017)

ITS HERE ITS HERE!!!!


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> ITS HERE ITS HERE!!!!


???


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> ???


UGOPWN


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> screw it, i'm doing it anyways, anyone want something?



Do you have any Surge, the Fully-Loaded Citrus Soda with Carbos?

It tastes like the 90s.


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> Do you have any Surge, the Fully-Loaded Citrus Soda with Carbos?
> 
> It tastes like the 90s.



yeah, be back soon with some *climbs over wall*


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 7, 2017)

List has been updated and only two spots remain before we begin the games.

sorry I haven't been updating fast, I've been dealing with some irl stuff and haven't been using my computer all day.


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> Do you have any Surge, the Fully-Loaded Citrus Soda with Carbos?
> 
> It tastes like the 90s.



alright man, here you go, i got some surge for you.. five cans in fact


----------



## jDSX (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> alright man, here you go, i got some surge for you.. five cans in fact



How?


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> alright man, here you go, i got some surge for you.. five cans in fact



D: 
How the heck did you do that? Does climbing over that wall transport you back in time to the 90s?

Well, I'm not drinking it anyway. 
Not because I think you poisoned it -- it's just got way too many carbos for me!

But these cans are collectible!


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

jDSX said:


> How?


well, its not that hard to hold things in a backpack when climbing a wall

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mr_Reaper said:


> D:
> How the heck did you do that? Does climbing over that wall transport you back in time to the 90s?
> 
> Well, I'm not drinking it anyway.
> ...


...they re-released surge, it tastes a lot like mountain dew... more for me, i guess!


----------



## jDSX (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> well, its not that hard to hold things in a backpack when climbing a wall



Wait how...oh


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Wait how...oh


what were you gonna say?


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 7, 2017)

Ok... to go with the Surge Soda, can I get some Nutri-Grain Bars?

This combination will make me unstoppable!!


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> Ok... to go with the Surge Soda, can I get some Nutri-Grain Bars?
> 
> This combination will make me unstoppable!!



no, you didn't want the surge cans, so i wont waste my time getting nutrigrain bars


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 7, 2017)

I did want the _*cans*_....


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> I did want the _*cans*_....


no


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 7, 2017)

Guys, does anyone of you know about a deadly way to use surge soda, id rather not use it as poisoned.


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Guys, does anyone of you know about a deadly way to use surge soda, id rather not use it as poisoned.


hey man, none of the stuff I got is poisoned, i'm not that kinda guy...


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 7, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Guys, does anyone of you know about a deadly way to use surge soda, id rather not use it as poisoned.



Yes. You open the can, then drink the soda. 
It doesn't need to be poisoned to be deadly.
It's fully loaded with cabos!!

Otherwise, a faster method might be to put Mentos in the can and throw it like a grenade...


----------



## jDSX (Nov 7, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> Yes. You open the can, then drink the soda.
> It doesn't need to be poisoned to be deadly.
> It's fully loaded with cabos!!
> 
> Otherwise, a faster method might be to put Mentos in the can and throw it like a grenade...



Wow carbos, much kill such wow


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> no, you didn't want the surge cans, so i wont waste my time getting nutrigrain bars



But... it's not for me that I ask. It's for Dragonballvintage....
He really wants some Nutri-Grain bars.

...Because this is the time of year when his childhood dog died from choking to death on an improperly discarded Nutri-Grain wrapper, and he needs to eat a Nutri-Grain bar in revenge and then properly dispose of the wrapper in a recycle bin so that he can honor his dead doggie, Bee.

Do you want to deprive him of that??
Have you ever seen a grown wrestler cry??
It's not a pretty sight....


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> But... it's not for me that I ask. It's for Dragonballvintage....
> He really wants some Nutri-Grain bars.
> 
> ...Because this is the time of year when his childhood dog died from choking to death on an improperly discarded Nutri-Grain wrapper, and he needs to eat a Nutri-Grain bar in revenge and then properly dispose of the wrapper in a recycle bin so that he can honor his dead doggie, Bee.
> ...


things like this are the reason I don't get you things


----------



## jDSX (Nov 7, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> But... it's not for me that I ask. It's for Dragonballvintage....
> He really wants some Nutri-Grain bars.
> 
> ...Because this is the time of year when his childhood dog died from choking to death on an improperly discarded Nutri-Grain wrapper, and he needs to eat a Nutri-Grain bar in revenge and then properly dispose of the wrapper in a recycle bin so that he can honor his dead doggie, Bee.
> ...


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> hey man, none of the stuff I got is poisoned, i'm not that kinda guy...


Welp, if you poisoned that popcorn I'm screwed...


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Welp, if you poisoned that popcorn I'm screwed...


it's not, trust me


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> it's not, trust me


I think I trust you. Can you smuggle in any coca cola by chance? I'm gonna need my caffeine if I'm gonna make it through these games.


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I think I trust you. Can you smuggle in any coca cola by chance? I'm gonna need my caffeine if I'm gonna make it through these games.


yup. i'll be back with some, then

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



rileysrjay said:


> I think I trust you. Can you smuggle in any coca cola by chance? I'm gonna need my caffeine if I'm gonna make it through these games.


here ya go, it was pretty easy to get


----------



## jDSX (Nov 7, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I think I trust you. Can you smuggle in any coca cola by chance? I'm gonna need my caffeine if I'm gonna make it through these games.



ooh did you get cherry coke or vanilla by any chance?


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 7, 2017)

Just a heads up, I made some of you be treated as a girl based on your avatars or past avatar if it is not possible to tell current gender of avatar (drenal)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 7, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Just a heads up, I made some of you be treated as a girl based on your avatars or past avatar if it is not possible to tell current gender of avatar (drenal)


Yay I'm a reil gril


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

jDSX said:


> ooh did you get cherry coke or vanilla by any chance?


mmhmm, cherry


keven3477 said:


> Just a heads up, I made some of you be treated as a girl based on your avatars or past avatar if it is not possible to tell current gender of avatar (drenal)


but I'm not a girl


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> mmhmm, cherry
> 
> but I'm not a girl


Cherry Bepis is better, and yes you are


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Cherry Bepis is better, and yes you are


He asked for Cherry Coke, and no I'm not


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 7, 2017)

Wut is dis?
Guys...
ICE WATER IS BETTER!


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> Wut is dis?
> Guys...
> ICE WATER IS BETTER!


I can't get any ice water, but I can get a bottle of water that was in the fridge overnight


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> He asked for Cherry Coke, and no I'm not


He should be asking for Cherry Bepis, and yes you are


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> He should be asking for Cherry Bepis, and yes you are


I can't control that, and no I'm not, stop assuming my gender


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> I can't control that, and no I'm not, stop assuming my gender


Is that sexual harassment


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Is that sexual harassment


No, I was just saying that I'm a boy not a girl ;-;


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> No, I was just saying that I'm a boy not a girl ;-;


Reported, this girl is sexually harassing me


----------



## jDSX (Nov 7, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Reported, this girl is sexually harassing me



Isn't that a good thing?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 7, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Just a heads up, I made some of you be treated as a girl based on your avatars or past avatar if it is not possible to tell current gender of avatar (drenal)


I like the idea


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 7, 2017)

LOL
Can't the actual thing happen?


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 7, 2017)

If we don't get two volunteers by tomorrow, we are going to start with some members without their consent.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 7, 2017)

Ok

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 7, 2017)

I nominate @Issac <3


----------



## Issac (Nov 7, 2017)

Ok, I guess I'm in then *sneering at Dio*


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Reported, this girl is sexually harassing me


I'm not a girl ;-;


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 7, 2017)

Issac said:


> Ok, I guess I'm in then *sneering at Dio*


Love ya


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 7, 2017)

Added a poll and am letting you chose 3 so you don't just vote for yourself


----------



## Issac (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't even know how this works xD


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

Issac said:


> I don't even know how this works xD


Basically he puts us into a hunger games simulator and posts updates on it


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 7, 2017)

Issac said:


> I don't even know how this works xD


You just say "I'm in" and watch as RNG does the rest


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 7, 2017)

Wait, how is my district in the lead in the poll?


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Wait, how is my district in the lead in the poll?


Because they want to see minox win


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> Because they want to see minox win


I didnt even notice minox was in my district... 
that would explain it!


----------



## Issac (Nov 7, 2017)

kk. Well I edited the poll, can't stand "there" xD


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

Issac said:


> kk. Well I edited the poll, can't stand "there" xD


Putting those moderator powers to good use, eh?


----------



## Issac (Nov 7, 2017)

Always!  Hey I could even edit the results perhaps 

EDIT: Nah I couldn't


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

Issac said:


> Always!  Hey I could even edit the results perhaps
> 
> EDIT: Nah I couldn't


Aw


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 7, 2017)

Issac said:


> Always!  Hey I could even edit the results perhaps
> 
> EDIT: Nah I couldn't


I wish I was banned. For real, this isn't even edited!


----------



## Issac (Nov 7, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I wish I was banned. For real, this isn't even edited!


Nah, I would never do that.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 7, 2017)

Issac said:


> Nah, I would never do that.


wewlad


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I wish I was banned. For real, this isn't even edited!


:thinking:


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> :thinking:


I leik edit histories


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

Issac said:


> Nah, I would never do that.


wait, are you sure that you didnt edit the post?


----------



## Issac (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> wait, are you sure that you didnt edit the post?


I edited that post  I just had some fun with Dio


----------



## Seriel (Nov 7, 2017)

If there's still a slot, I would like to join


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

Issac said:


> I edited that post  I just had some fun with Dio


Then you lied, lying is bad


----------



## Seriel (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> Then you lied, lying is bad


Posting is bad


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Posting is bad


No u


----------



## Seriel (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> No u


----------



## Issac (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> Then you lied, lying is bad


Haha, well he obviously knows it


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

oh sweet, my district is tied for first place in the poll


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2017)

Time for the pre-game trash-talk, I guess?  I don't really know what to say this time.  

It is kinda neat that there are two staff members on-board for this round, though.  It would be interesting to see one of these rounds illustrated, though.


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Time for the pre-game trash-talk, I guess?  I don't really know what to say this time.
> 
> It is kinda neat that there are two staff members on-board for this round, though.  It would be interesting to see one of these rounds illustrated, though.


illustrated? as in drawn? sounds neat


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> illustrated? as in drawn? sounds neat


Yeah.  Maybe I could do some drawings myself, I need to get back into drawing


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Yeah.  Maybe I could do some drawings myself, I need to get back into drawing


hmm... maybe. but how would you represent the participants? would you just make characters based off of their avatars or something?


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 7, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Added a poll and am letting you *chose 3* so you don't just vote for yourself



You heard him everyone.... *Choose 3*

Just follow the CLEAR instructions in the poll:

"What district will win?* Chose 3"*

*Choose 3

Choose 3

Choose 3
*
*CHOOSE *District *3*


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> You heard him everyone.... *Choose 3*
> 
> Just follow the CLEAR instructions in the poll:
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> hmm... maybe. but how would you represent the participants? would you just make characters based off of their avatars or something?


Yeah, drawing based on avatars sounds about right.  May be a bit difficult for a few, though.


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Yeah, drawing based on avatars sounds about right.  May be a bit difficult for a few, though.


hm. sounds very interesting


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 7, 2017)

Well, since we have all the participants I'll probably start the game later tonight or tomorrow, can't do stuff right now since I'm not near my computer.


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Well, since we have all the participants I'll probably start the game later tonight or tomorrow, can't do stuff right now since I'm not near my computer.


now we wait even longer...


----------



## Flame (Nov 8, 2017)

can i join?

i swear i wouldn't shout "god is the greatest" and blow myself up like the last time i played this.


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

Flame said:


> can i join?
> 
> i swear i wouldn't shout "god is the greatest" and blow myself up like the last time i played this.


i don't think there's any slots left


----------



## Flame (Nov 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> i don't think there's any slots left



liars and slander.




god is the greate...


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

Flame said:


> liars and slander.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no exploding, please


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2017)

My art style is very sloppy, and I'm out of practice, but here's a proof-of-concept:


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> My art style is very sloppy, and I'm out of practice, but here's a proof-of-concept:
> View attachment 105149


oh boy


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 8, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> My art style is very sloppy, and I'm out of practice, but here's a proof-of-concept:
> View attachment 105149


That's amazing dude


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> That's amazing dude


i agree


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> That's amazing dude





drenal said:


> i agree


Heh, thanks.  There's definitely room for improvement, though.


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Heh, thanks.  There's definitely room for improvement, though.


yeah, true


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 8, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Just a heads up, I made some of you be treated as a girl based on your avatars or past avatar if it is not possible to tell current gender of avatar (drenal)


@drenal (buddy) aka iHicham from reddit is a male


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> @drenal (buddy) aka iHicham from reddit is a male


I rarely use reddt, and even then, that's not my reddit tag... At least you got one part of that post right


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> I rarely use reddt, and even then, that's not my reddit tag... At least you got one part of that post right


need to talk to iHicham he is the version of you on reddit


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> need to talk to iHicham he is the version of you on reddit


...the version of me on Reddit is myself, you idiot


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...the version of me on Reddit is myself, you idiot


to me he is you


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> to me he is you


Well he's not


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> Well he's not


Who are you


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Who are you


well, for starters, my name is Taylor, but I usually go by drenal online

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

anyways, now we just wait for this hunger games thing to begin!

i hope the people i gave stuff to don't kill me


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 8, 2017)

Am I going to be the best girl of District 10?


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Am I going to be the best girl of District 10?


i mean... well sure, if you want to be


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 8, 2017)

thinking if I should start now or tomorrow.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> well, for starters, my name is Taylor, but I usually go by drenal online
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


WHY YOU DO DAT @rileysrjay is gon you spedhax and put his hnand thro yo hart liek frevers cash diz


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> thinking if I should start now or tomorrow.


well, think faster, I'm getting impatient

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> WHY YOU DO DAT @rileysrjay is gon you spedhax and put his hnand thro yo hart liek frevers cash diz


in English, please


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> well, think faster, I'm getting impatient
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


@rileysrjay IS GONNA KILL YOU


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> @rileysrjay IS GONNA KILL YOU


He wouldn't do such a thing...

would he?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> He wouldn't do such a thing...
> 
> would he?


He didn't respond back maybe he is driving to louisiana


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> He didn't respond back maybe he is driving to louisiana


why would he do that?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> why would he do that?


Because deep down inside @rileysrjay @Dionicio3 and @PokeAcer heart thay wish they where like you the MASTER LITTEN and one drop of Litten Blood and they can be like you too


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 8, 2017)

And the games begin .... Now!!!





and it looks like @Mr_Reaper and @jDSX are the first ones to hit the dust as they are murdered on the run. Looks like it would have been the same for dAVID but he tripped at the right time, talk about luck there.


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> And the games begin .... Now!!!
> View attachment 105188
> 
> and it looks like @Mr_Reaper and @jDSX are the first ones to hit the dust as they are murdered on the run. Looks like it would have been the same for dAVID but he tripped at the right time, talk about luck there.


*grabs popcorn*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Because deep down inside @rileysrjay @Dionicio3 and @PokeAcer heart thay wish they where like you the MASTER LITTEN and one drop of Litten Blood and they can be like you too


please stop


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 8, 2017)

Day 1 and things don't start looking good .... well for me that is.




two cute but deadly gals turn out to be murderous today, and one of the victims turns out to be me. Darn it, for some reason every time I host one of these I seem to die in the first day. Well at least I didn't fall into a freezing death like @Issac , did I mention that I hate the cold.
Sorry @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N and @PossiblyOne but you dead too.
Oh, I cant believe I didn't notice, nice sword you got there stephano it sliced @H1B1Esquire like butter


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 8, 2017)

D:

I was killed by a turnip!!!

I always knew this would happen!!!!



...

But I guess Pogo Piggle dies constantly in my Android games, so I guess that's about right....


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 8, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Day 1 and things don't start looking good .... well for me that is.
> View attachment 105189
> 
> two cute but deadly gals turn out to be murderous today, and one of the victims turns out to be me. Darn it, for some reason every time I host one of these I seem to die in the first day.


Panty raid


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

"drenal injures himself" oh no


----------



## jDSX (Nov 8, 2017)

I was killed...by a troll


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 8, 2017)

This Song goes out to @Mr_Reaper @jDSX @keven3477 and @Issac


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 8, 2017)

Now time to honor the dead ... (Clears throat) "In the arms of an angel, fly away...."



It feels like we hardly got to know them .... because they died in the first round. (realizes I'm one of them)


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lets all sit around the campfire and listen about the story of the murderous ex-wrestler. Legend has it, that if you hear very closely, you can hear his victim screaming in agony after being hit with a deadly "Crippler Crossface".



'Minox is unable to convince chris benoit not to kill her' .

Just like his own family, am I right @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE

And yeah, I realized I called @Minox a her, but to late to fix he's already dead anyways


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Lets all sit around the campfire and listen about the story of the murderous ex-wrestler. Legend has it, that if you hear very closely, you can hear his victim screaming in agony after being hit with a deadly "Crippler Crossface".
> View attachment 105195
> 'Minox is unable to convince chris benoit not to kill her' .
> 
> ...


Is it possible to fix mine to a boy instead of a girl


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 8, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Lets all sit around the campfire and listen about the story of the murderous ex-wrestler. Legend has it, that if you hear very closely, you can hear his victim screaming in agony after being hit with a deadly "Crippler Crossface".
> View attachment 105195
> 'Minox is unable to convince chris benoit not to kill her' .
> 
> ...


YEA BOI


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> Is it possible to fix mine to a boy instead of a girl


nope, too late or else it resets the whole game, there were hardly any girls and your litten avatar doesn't exactly scream boy.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 8, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> nope, too late or else it resets the whole game, there were hardly any girls and your litten avatar doesn't exactly scream boy.


Watch him change it


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> nope, too late or else it resets the whole game, there were hardly any girls and your litten avatar doesn't exactly scream boy.


oh, ok


DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> YEA BOI


don't crippler crossface me pls


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> oh, ok
> 
> don't crippler crossface me pls


You would be a easy target since your asleep


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> You would be a easy target since your asleep


Sleep? Yeah, I should go to sleep...

Oh, you meant on there... Don't do it though


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> Sleep? Yeah, I should go to sleep...
> 
> Oh, you meant on there... Don't do it though


ok

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

This is fun I'm gonna do a BB one


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> ok


ok good

I still don't trust you


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 8, 2017)

Any new news


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 8, 2017)

How cute, you two could make a good couple, if you were able to escape the games that is.



Today's event were brought to you by District 5's popcorn. District 5 popcorn, way better than District 3's.

And it looks like Lia kills again today and was able to take out the wrestler. Hopefully now that he is dead, people wont talk about him much anymore. (Talking to you @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE )


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 8, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> How cute, you two could make a good couple, if you were able to escape the games that is.
> View attachment 105196
> Today's event were brought to you by District 5's popcorn. District 5 popcorn, way better than District 3's.
> 
> And it looks like Lia kills again today and was able to take out the wrestler. Hopefully now that he is dead, people wont talk about him much anymore. (Talking to you @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE )








--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


>


Am I ded


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 8, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Am I ded



yep


----------



## Lia (Nov 8, 2017)

Get fucked @keven3477 @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 8, 2017)

Next time less than 3 people die, I'm raising the death rate from Medium to High



Since not many people are active right now, ill post the next round tomorrow.
Sorry to all those guests who were watching this with us.
well here's the status of the participants



Looks like Lia has been the only one racking up that kill count


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 8, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> yep


Erase me from this thread like WWE erased Chris Benoit from history


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 8, 2017)

Darn . . . 

Avenge me, good axolotl

pig got turned into bacon, I see.


----------



## Issac (Nov 8, 2017)

-blubb blubb-


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh cool I'm still alive! I didn't check my phone last night and when I woke up i noticed I had three tags from dragonballvintage in this thread for some reason...


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

Hooray, I didn't get Crippler Crossface'd!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



rileysrjay said:


> Oh cool I'm still alive! I didn't check my phone last night and when I woke up i noticed I had three tags from dragonballvintage in this thread for some reason...


Read some of the earlier posts...


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> He wouldn't do such a thing...
> 
> would he?


No, why would I kill you? You have the free popcorn! 

Maybe, only if we were the only ones left in the hunger games


----------



## Seriel (Nov 8, 2017)

Just saw these now
Get rekt @PossiblyOne


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> No, why would I kill you? You have the free popcorn!
> 
> Maybe, only if we were the only ones left in the hunger games


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2017)

@Lia no u


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

And now we get to wait even longer!


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh hey! I'm still alive


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

Marioyoshi64 said:


>


???


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> ???


Lol


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> Lol


... whatever


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 8, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> WHY YOU DO DAT @rileysrjay is gon you spedhax and put his hnand thro yo hart liek frevers cash diz


Hmm... I could use my flash powers to rig the games... Thanks for reminding me of that @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE ! I can even pretend like I'm dead and revive myself if I need to...


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 8, 2017)

I can use my unlimited phantom powers to kill everyone and teleport anywhere or EVERYWHERE!


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Hmm... I could use my flash powers to rig the games... Thanks for reminding me of that @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE ! I can even pretend like I'm dead and revive myself if I need to...





Marioyoshi64 said:


> I can use my unlimited phantom powers to kill everyone and teleport anywhere or EVERYWHERE!


No.


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> No.


Yes.


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Yes.


Nah


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> Nah


You sure? We could rig the games so you can win...


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 8, 2017)

i'm gonna call it. me and drenal are going to die in the next round


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> i'm gonna call it. me and drenal are going to die in the next round


No thanks


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> You sure? We could rig the games so you can win...


I don't think it works that way


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

And were back!
And it looks like more people are dying left and right.
Remember not all of the sponsor items are always a good thing.




so there has been a lot of stabbing and knife action in this game that now @FidgetSpinninMemeLord  and @Dionicio3 are now dead. Didn,t dionicio just confessed her crush to him, how cute they now die together.
And it looks like a sponsor just sent an explosive box to @Seriel , maybe it was someone from District 2 as revenge for killing PossiblyOne .


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

@epickid37 was wrong!


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> He wouldn't do such a thing...
> 
> would he?



oh, he would.




So a group was able to kill another group then, hooray for teamwork. Now @drenal @VinsCool and @EthanAddict  are now dead. Its a shame, I was rooting for two of them


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> oh, he would.
> 
> View attachment 105313
> So a group was able to kill another group then, hooray for teamwork. Now @drenal @VinsCool and @EthanAddict  are now dead. Its a shame, I was rooting for two of them


I bet I wasn't one of those two


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

Wait... Why is it "biannual" when previous rounds took place more often than that :thinking:


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> Wait... Why is it "biannual" when previous rounds took place more often than that :thinking:


I meant semiannual but I forgot the word at the time, I'm dumb.


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> I meant semiannual but I forgot the word at the time, I'm dumb.


So that means theres no set schedule or something like that? Cool

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

now we wait even more to see who wins, and then for the next hunger games! so much waiting...


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> So that means theres no set schedule or something like that? Cool


it happens more than twice a year usually, but I just went with semiannual (supposedly) because only one was played this year I believe. there might be a chance another one happens before the end of the year.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Well here are the current dead



Only 9 other survivors are left, I'm still betting for Lia to win since she killed me and I can get pride knowing I died because of the winner.


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> it happens more than twice a year usually, but I just went with semiannual (supposedly) because only one was played this year I believe. there might be a chance another one happens before the end of the year.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


@FidgetSpinninMemeLord was only killed because he was distracted by that damn corndog!


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm sorry I had to make a pact to kill you @drenal @VinsCool  and @EthanAddict but it had to be done...


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I'm sorry I had to make a pact to kill you @drenal @VinsCool  and @EthanAddict but it had to be done...


i'm removing you from the eof presidential office


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> i'm removing you from the eof presidential office


But you three were the biggest threat,  
I had no choice! Can I stay in the eof presidental cabinet please? I liked being the president of banhammering!


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> But you three were the biggest threat,
> I had no choice! Can I stay in the eof presidental cabinet please? I liked being the president of banhammering!


No. You betrayed me


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> No. You betrayed me


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


>


*grabs banhammer* your time has come


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> *grabs banhammer* your time has come


Haha I switched that fake banhammer out with the real banhammer, he'll never find the real one!

I mean, um, oh no! Who's going to replace me?


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Haha I switched that fake banhammer out with the real banhammer, he'll never find the real one!
> 
> I mean, um, oh no! Who's going to replace me?


*grabs spare, real banhammer* your time has come


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> *grabs spare, real banhammer* your time has come


Oh shit! Uh, any last second way to save myself and my position as president of banhammering? Like, I dunno, making a new hunger games and rigging it to where you win?


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> But you three were the biggest threat,
> I had no choice! Can I stay in the eof presidental cabinet please? I liked being the president of banhammering!


 *Whispers to rileysrjay* If you win, drenal will get overthrown of being president and you will take over the job as president with access to the ban hammer and more, all while drenal gets the position of EoF janitor.


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Oh shit! Uh, any last second way to save myself and my position as president of banhammering? Like, I dunno, making a new hunger games and rigging it to where you win?


too late *swings*


keven3477 said:


> *Whispers to rileysrjay* If you win, drenal will get overthrown of being president and you will take over the job as president with access to the ban hammer and more, all while drenal gets the position of EoF janitor.


what did you just say?


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> *Whispers to rileysrjay* If you win, drenal will get overthrown of being president and you will take over the job as president with access to the ban hammer and more, all while drenal gets the position of EoF janitor.


Intriguing, but It's too much work being president yourself, ya know? I like being the president of banhammering, I get to sit behind a podium all day and eat popcorn and drink soda while banning all the idiots. We could work together so that you become eof president and I can keep my job as president of banhammering. Then we could put drenal back to being eof janitor...


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> too late *swings*
> 
> what did you just say?


Oh nothing, I certainly wasn't telling riley that whoever wins the game would become the new president of the EoF


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> too late *swings*


It didn't work yet, did you grab the wrong banhammer or is it just a really delayed process?


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> And were back!
> And it looks like more people are dying left and right.
> Remember not all of the sponsor items are always a good thing.
> View attachment 105309
> ...


"epickid37 throws a knife into dionicio3's head" that was the most satisfying sentence i've ever read


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Oh nothing, I certainly wasn't telling riley that whoever wins the game would become the new president of the EoF


hm... i don't believe you.


rileysrjay said:


> It didn't work yet, did you grab the wrong banhammer or is it just a really delayed process?


um... *sweats nervously*


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> um... *sweats nervously*


Oh wait, now I remember! I threw all the real banhammers into somewhere so terrible and toxic no one would even dare to go and get them...

4Chan!


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Oh wait, now I remember! I threw all the real banhammers into somewhere so terrible and toxic no one would even dare to go and get them...
> 
> 4Chan!


ahhhh!!!!!!!!!!! don't say that name!


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Oh wait, now I remember! I threw all the real banhammers into somewhere so terrible and toxic no one would even dare to go and get them...
> 
> 4Chan!


jokes on you, the EoF president gets a secret banhammer in a vault that only he knows the password to. now wait here while I go get it


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> jokes on you, the EoF president gets a secret banhammer in a vault that only he knows the password to. now wait here while I go get it


So where do people go to when they're banned?

Please don't say skiddoism... Anything but that...


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> So where do people go to when they're banned?
> 
> Please don't say skiddoism... Anything but that...


they go to /r/skiddoism


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

Well, before drenal gets that ban hammer, lets see if we can finish the game before rile gets banned




However, it looks like no one wants to dirty their hands and 'off' someone. Come on these are the hunger games, not the letting people live games.


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

@rileysrjay alright, I got the hammer, now where are you


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 9, 2017)

please don't kill me. please don't kill me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

this is the longest i've ever survived! 

i probably just jinxed myself though


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> they go to /r/skiddoism


That's even worse than just plain old skiddoism, that's both Reddit and skiddoism combined! What kind of person would send another one to something worse than hell? Surely I don't deserve this bad of a punishment, do I? Please, let me stay as the president of banhammering! I promise to swear allegiance to you in the eof no matter what!


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> That's even worse than just plain old skiddoism, that's both Reddit and skiddoism combined! What kind of person would send another one to something worse than hell? Surely I don't deserve this bad of a punishment, do I? Please, let me stay as the president of banhammering! I promise to swear allegiance to you in the eof no matter what!


No, you have betrayed me *raises hammer*


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> No, you have betrayed me *raises hammer*


Please, anything but this! If you let me stay, I'll, Um, I'll pass legislation through the eof house and Senate that makes it eof law that litten is the best Pokemon ever!


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Please, anything but this! If you let me stay, I'll, Um, I'll pass legislation through the eof house and Senate that makes it eof law that litten is the best Pokemon ever!


no, you betrayed me *raises higher*


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> no, you betrayed me *raises higher*


Um, is they're anything left that I can do to save myself?


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Um, is they're anything left that I can do to save myself?


No. You betrayed me


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hope you are all hungry because there's a feast right now. I know some of you have not eaten anything for days now, just remember to be cautious because anyone would want to kill you there.



And Lia just keeps on killing again. @eechigoo I have a question, can your axolotl regenerate from a decapitation?

Meanwhile, @tunip3 and @Stephano "were too slow" to run from the explosion.


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 9, 2017)

i got the meat!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> stephano it sliced @H1B1Esquire like butter



I can't believe I'm butter.

Put me on some popcorn.


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> No. You betrayed me


Hmm... If I update my status to say that litten is best will that save me? Or alternatively I could go and retrieve all the banhammers from 4chan to gain your trust back...


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Hmm... If I update my status to say that litten is best will that save me? Or alternatively I could go and retrieve all the banhammers from 4chan to gain your trust back...


just dodge the hammer


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> just dodge the hammer


*swings hammer on you* did ya dodge that?


rileysrjay said:


> Hmm... If I update my status to say that litten is best will that save me? Or alternatively I could go and retrieve all the banhammers from 4chan to gain your trust back...


no. you betrayed me... but now i have to get ready to swing the hammer at you


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

dys·en·ter·y
ˈdis(ə)nˌterē/
_noun_
noun: *dysentery*; noun: *amoebic dysentery*; noun: *bacterial dysentery*

infection of the intestines resulting in severe diarrhea with the presence of blood and mucus in the feces.



It looks like @Marioyoshi64 should have fought harder over that raw meat he was fighting for. Maybe he wouldn't have had an infection then.


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 9, 2017)

so @Marioyoshi64's death was literally shit?


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> no. you betrayed me... but now i have to get ready to swing the hammer at you


Hmm...
*Grabs banhammer when drenal isn't looking*
Don't make me throw this one into 4chan too!


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Hmm...
> *Grabs banhammer when drenal isn't looking*
> Don't make me throw this one into 4chan too!


no, don't!


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> no, don't!


Will you let me stay as the president of banhammering if I don't throw it into 4chan?


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Will you let me stay as the president of banhammering if I don't throw it into 4chan?


hm... let me go put the hammer back first, then i'll consider it


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> hm... let me go put the hammer back first, then i'll consider it


I might be stupid, but I ain't that stupid... How bout I put it in the secret temp bunker vault instead?


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I might be stupid, but I ain't that stupid... How bout I put it in the secret temp bunker vault instead?


No, only I am supposed to go there. Now give me the hammer so I can give it back


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> No, only I am supposed to go there. Now give me the hammer so I can give it back


Oh, I already gave it back to the vault gaurd and I watched him put it back in the vault. He said something about supreme overlord drenal would be very pleased to have the banhammer back or something like that?


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Oh, I already gave it back to the vault gaurd and I watched him put it back in the vault. He said something about supreme overlord drenal would be very pleased to have the banhammer back or something like that?


...let me go check then


supreme overlord? it's supposed to be EoF president


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

Looks like only 5 people remain. Maybe this will be the time you actually win one riley, remember the winner also gets immunity from the current EoF president and can get to overthrow him.


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Looks like only 5 people remain. Maybe this will be the time you actually win one riley, remember the winner also gets immunity from the current EoF president and can get to overthrow him.
> View attachment 105328
> View attachment 105329


Says who?


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Looks like only 5 people remain. Maybe this will be the time you actually win one riley, remember the winner also gets immunity from the current EoF president and can get to overthrow him.
> View attachment 105328
> View attachment 105329


I made it to the top 5 for once, I'm pretty happy with the results so far! I predict that it gets down to me, @Lia and @epickid37 and I die a really stupid death...


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I made it to the top 5 for once, I'm pretty happy with the results so far! I predict that it gets down to me, @Lia and @epickid37 and I die a really stupid death...


I hope so too


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> I hope so too


You might ban me before I get the chance to be killed in the hunger games...


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> You might ban me before I get the chance to be killed in the hunger games...


oh hey, this hammer is here, now stay there, I need to test it


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

I just now noticed that it says the 13 biannual hunger games in the result photos but 14 biannual hunger games in the thread title...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> oh hey, this hammer is here, now stay there, I need to test it


Nope! 
*Runs away*


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I just now noticed that it says the 13 biannual hunger games in the result photos but 14 biannual hunger games in the thread title...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Then give me someone to test it on!


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> Then give me someone to test it on!


Uh, ok... Um...
Come here @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE ! I got something cool for you to try that'll get you into the eof presidental cabinet!


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

Says the legally binding rule that I made up.



keven3477 said:


> The winner gets to enjoy eternal bragging rights, Immunity from any rule the current EoF president proposes (If the current EoF president decides to participate in the games he must abide to this even if he or she did not read this section of the opening prompt or was edited in, this part is legally binding),


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Says the legally binding rule that I made up.


But the EoF president can overrule that


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> But the EoF president can overrule that





keven3477 said:


> Immunity from any rule the current EoF president proposes


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

oh no. well anyways let me test this banhammer on @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE *swings hammer*


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 9, 2017)

LIA WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

Well regardless of any unfair rules hidden in the fine print, the game continues




It looks like @epickid37 is now swimming with the Issac ... I know terrible pun.
And it looks like there are only 3 people left as it turns out @SANIC could not escape the flash, now we know what's the fastest thing alive.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 9, 2017)

@dAVID you fool you better win >:v


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

it seems like the banhammer didn't work... it might be painful @rileysrjay, but at least you won't be banned


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

Whoa, I'm in the top three? Either this was rigged for me to win or Lia is gonna sneak up last second and kill everyone...


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Whoa, I'm in the top three? Either this was rigged for me to win or Lia is gonna sneak up last second and kill everyone...


Alright @rileysrjay, tell me why I shouldn't hit you with this *raises hammer*


----------



## Stephano (Nov 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Hope you are all hungry because there's a feast right now. I know some of you have not eaten anything for days now, just remember to be cautious because anyone would want to kill you there.
> View attachment 105324
> And Lia just keeps on killing again. @eechigoo I have a question, can your axolotl regenerate from a decapitation?
> 
> Meanwhile, @tunip3 and @Stephano "were too slow" to run from the explosion.


I guess that's what I get for quitting track and XC in highschool


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> Alright @rileysrjay, tell me why I shouldn't hit you with this *raises hammer*


If I win you'll have all the unlimited popcorn and soda you want?


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

Well, with 3 people left, it looks like this game will be ending soon.






Yeah, you should be thinking about winning at this point.


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> If I win you'll have all the unlimited popcorn and soda you want?


...I can just go steal scavenge for those. Try again


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...I can just go steal scavenge for those. Try again


Hmm... If I win You can remain as eof president, except you can't ban me from my position as president of banhammering...


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Hmm... If I win You can remain as eof president, except you can't ban me from my position as president of banhammering...


*lowers hammer* hmm...


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> *lowers hammer* hmm...


Uh, I'll give you the power to call the shots at Nintendo for a year?


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

Looks like they are all preparing for the final battles that are coming soon



But this really isn't the best time to be injuring yourself.


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Uh, I'll give you the power to call the shots at Nintendo for a year?


...hmm...


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Looks like they are all preparing for the final battles that are coming soon
> View attachment 105335
> But this really isn't the best time to be injuring yourself.


Yup, Lia is going to win. No doubt now...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> ...hmm...


I'll also let you declare that skiddos suck on google's main webpage...


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Yup, Lia is going to win. No doubt now...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


maybe


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> maybe


And finally, I'll also fulfill one random wish of yours, as long as it's somewhat realistic and it doesn't pertain to getting me killed, me becoming a skiddoist or me being banned from anything...


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> And finally, I'll also fulfill one random wish of yours, as long as it's somewhat realistic and it doesn't pertain to getting me killed, me becoming a skiddoist or me being banned from anything...


...mmmm... No.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

Well lets all listen to their possibly final hums as they head for the final fight.



Maybe you should have looked for something to drink instead @dAVID_ .
What ever happened to all the Jarritos and surge soda I implemented in the games, we couldn't get to see the creative kills for them.


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Well lets all listen to their possibly final hums as they head for the final fight.
> View attachment 105336
> Maybe you should have looked for something to drink instead @dAVID_ .
> What ever happened to all the Jarritos and surge soda I implemented in the games, we couldn't get to see the creative kills for them.


*Gasp* you stole my 5 surge cans?


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...mmmm... No.


Hmm... What do you want then? I'll let you run valve for a couple years until they release half life 3...


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Hmm... What do you want then? I'll let you run valve for a couple years until they release half life 3...


What I want is my banhammers back


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> What I want is my banhammers back


Hmm... I could send in a recon team... But it would be very risky and they would probably die from the toxicity... Fine, I'll get them to bring the banhammers back...


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Hmm... I could send in a recon team... But it would be very risky and they would probably die from the toxicity... Fine, I'll get them to bring the banhammers back...


They better bring 'em back


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

If you are one of the final 2 contestants, don't do anything stupid like climbing a tree that can accidently lead to your death.


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> They better bring 'em back


They're working on it... They found them, they just need to get out now without being caught...


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> If you are one of the final 2 contestants, don't do anything stupid like climbing a tree that can accidently lead to your death.


*sweats nervously*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



rileysrjay said:


> They're working on it... They found them, they just need to get out now without being caught...


ok good


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

I tried to tell her.




Darn it, I was really hoping for her to win...


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> I tried to tell her.
> View attachment 105337
> Darn it, I was really hoping for her to win...


oh no

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



keven3477 said:


> I tried to tell her.
> View attachment 105337
> Darn it, I was really hoping for her to win...


wait was this rigged


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> I tried to tell her.
> View attachment 105337
> Darn it, I was really hoping for her to win...


What? No, this can't be real...
I... I actually won for once?
*Faints*


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> What? No, this can't be real...
> I... I actually won for once?
> *Faints*


oh shit better take this opportunity *throws into /r/skiddoism*


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> wait was this rigged


Well, I did say earlier that if I won and Lia died it was rigged, so I actually agree with you...


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> oh no
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


no it wasn't, if it was I would not have died so soon. Don't worry I'm sure whoever becomes the winner will let you stay as president.


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> no it wasn't, if it was I would not have died so soon. Don't worry I'm sure whoever becomes the winner will let you stay as president.


sure...


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> sure...


Recon team just came back with your banhammers. Anyways you can stay as eof president, however you won't be able to ban me anymore.


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Recon team just came back with your banhammers. Anyways you can stay as eof president, however you won't be able to ban me anymore.


wait wh- ...whatever


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 9, 2017)

"epickid37  falls into a frozen lake and drowns."


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> "epickid37  falls into a frozen lake and drowns."


wtf


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 9, 2017)

Well, that's what happened to him.

He's one of the few people who have their own death animations....


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

And the winner is...



Spoiler: Winner



It's me everybody....




Ok, ok, yes this is fake news and the part that's rigged.
A guy can dream.
The real winner is of course is
@rileysrjay







Congratulations now here is your winner's trophy,





And enjoy your new bragging rights and immunity for the day from the EoF president.




The winner of this game is awarded bragging rights that will  probably only last until the end of the day because no one will recognize this prize as valid
The trophy is also to be returned by the end of the week and any damages or tears will be fined to the holder of the trophy up to 10,000$ to keven/hungergames Ltd.
The respect and envy from others wont also happen much due to how frequent these games happen and no real victory value is awarded. 
See I told you nobody was going to read this as I'm confident enough to be stating this. Wait , you are reading this. Stop reading this, how am I'm suppose to scam you if you read fine print.
Are you still reading, seriously are you really that bored. There is no funny joke or punchline by reading this as I've shown that I'm terrible at making jokes.
Fine you want to hear a joke, why did the chicken cross the road, to show his friends that he has guts, and boy did he have guts. Yeah dark I know that's was the only thing I could think of and of course I didn't invent that one.
why am I still writing this, this is obviously not funny. I'm just wasting your time if you are reading. I am not even writing to make any sense anymore.


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> The winner of this game is awarded bragging rights that will probably only last until the end of the day because no one will recognize this prize as valid
> The trophy is also to be returned by the end of the week and any damages or tears will be find to the holder of the trophy up to 10,000$ to keven/hungergames Ltd.
> The respect and envy from others wont also happen much due to how frequent these games happen and no real victory value is awarded.
> See I told you nobody was going to read this as I'm confident enough to be stating this. Wait , you are reading this. Stop reading this, how am I'm suppose to scam you if you read fine print.
> ...


ooh, here's a better joke: why did the chicken cross the road? To get to the idiot's house.

Knock knock.
Who's there?
The chicken.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 9, 2017)

Dammit why did you start when my phone was dead


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

@rileysrjay


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> And the winner is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats kev... Wait, what? Eh, whatever. Enjoy that nice trophy @keven3477 !


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Congrats kev... Wait, what? Eh, whatever. Enjoy that nice trophy @keven3477 !


but it says... whatever


----------



## Lia (Nov 9, 2017)

Oh snap I was fucking ruthless
Then I was killed by a tree >:c


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

Lia said:


> Oh snap I was fucking ruthless
> Then I was killed by a tree >:c


You weren't killed by a tree, you were killed by gravity.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

Shoot, I forgot to post the placements. well for those that cared...



Huh, I honestly never notice sanic doing all those kills.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 9, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> so @Marioyoshi64's death was literally shit?


Are you fricking kidding me?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Now I need to host one.

How do I do that again?


----------



## EthanAddict (Nov 9, 2017)

the fuck


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Uh, ok... Um...
> Come here @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE ! I got something cool for you to try that'll get you into the eof presidental cabinet!


yes


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 9, 2017)

4th is the best I've ever done! Now i just need to make one and rig it so I win...


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> 4th is the best I've ever done! Now i just need to make one and rig it so I win...


No.


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> yes


Yo @drenal he's here test out that new banhammer!


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Yo @drenal he's here test out that new banhammer!


@drenal did you say @drenal sign me up!


----------



## jDSX (Nov 9, 2017)

Well at least we got some kills


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Yo @drenal he's here test out that new banhammer!


nah, that's your job


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> nah, that's your job


Wait, I thought you wanted to test out your new banhammer?


----------



## jDSX (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Wait, I thought you wanted to test out your new banhammer?



He can't though not with paws


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

jDSX said:


> He can't though not with paws


I'm not a ca-...whatever, you won't listen anyways


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 9, 2017)

When is the Next one?


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 9, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> When is the Next one?


when someone creates it


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> When is the Next one?


Whenever @keven3477 decides to make one or someone else makes one. I'm thinking about doing a Pokemon themed one, maybe later this month or in December? We'll see, it mainly depends if I remember or not to make one.


----------



## jDSX (Nov 9, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> when someone creates it



Wasn't this one the first so that means another can be done in short time


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Whenever @keven3477 decides to make one or someone else makes one. I'm thinking about doing a Pokemon themed one, maybe later this month or in December? We'll see, it mainly depends if I remember or not to make one.


go ahead and count me in


----------



## jDSX (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Whenever @keven3477 decides to make one or someone else makes one. I'm thinking about doing a Pokemon themed one, maybe later this month or in December? We'll see, it mainly depends if I remember or not to make one.



Weebs vs furries


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> go ahead and count me in


Ok, just remind me or I'll forget. I'll probably wait a week or two to start cause this one just ended.


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 9, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Wasn't this one the first so that means another can be done in short time


it's not hard. you use this website. it does everything for you


Spoiler



http://brantsteele.net/hungergames/disclaimer.php


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Weebs vs furries


That one's already been done

@rileysrjay are you gonna test out that new hammer or do I have to do it


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Weebs vs furries


I'm pretty sure someone did one with weebs vs furries already, but I'd be up for that too!


----------



## jDSX (Nov 9, 2017)

Waifus vs traps? 

Tempers vs staff?


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I'm pretty sure someone did one with weebs vs furries already, but I'd be up for that too!


marvel vs dc


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 9, 2017)

how about Regulars vs Mods


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

Crap, I'm going to need to make a list.
Also if I do this, how often should I space them out? Maybe once every month or once every two weeks?


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Crap, I'm going to need to make a list.
> Also if I do this, how often should I space them out? Maybe once every month or once every two weeks?


two weeks


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

@rileysrjay do I need to test the hammer out or do you want to do it????


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 9, 2017)

wait... how can this be bi-annual if the first one was made last year?


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> @rileysrjay do I need to test the hammer out or do you want to do it????


Eh fine, I'll do it...
I hereby ban @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE for, um, spamming the eof
*Slams banhammer*
Did it work?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Eh fine, I'll do it...
> I hereby ban @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE for, um, spamming the eof
> *Slams banhammer*
> Did it work?


I haven't spamed EOF yet.....


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I haven't spamed EOF yet.....


We can tell the future


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 9, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I haven't spamed EOF yet.....


me and drenal run the world in the future. you definitely spammed the eof


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

Ok, I'm working on a suggestions thread for this. Should we also have regular non themed hunger games matches, maybe one regular games for every four themed games or something?


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Ok, I'm working on a suggestions thread for this. Should we also have regular non themed hunger games matches, maybe one regular games for every four themed games or something?


i would reverse that, and have one themed match for every four regular


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

Here's a really crappy schedule and suggestions thread I just made, let me know what to change and your suggestions for themed games!
http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-official-eof-hunger-games-theme-suggestion-thread.488897/


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 9, 2017)

here's the website https://www.brantsteele.com/


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 9, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> it's not hard. you use this website. it does everything for you



*WHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!*

https://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/382422


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 11, 2017)

fucking axolotl, you failed our district.

also the entire thing was obviously rigged, smh


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 11, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


> fucking axolotl, you failed our district.
> 
> also the entire thing was obviously rigged, smh



excuse me? You died in day 1!


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 11, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> excuse me? You died in day 1!



still had higher expectations for you >:o


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


> B
> 
> 
> still had higher expectations for you >:o


You can't blame him, blame the simulator


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 11, 2017)

how tf did I quote the twice . . .


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 11, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


> still had higher expectations for you >:o



What? You expected stuff of me? Im both flattered and dissapointed in you for actually doing that ovo.


----------

